# Epic Rap Battles



## ProFIT (Apr 29, 2015)

Has anyone seen any of these on youtube? I ran across them today and some of them are pretty funny


Bruce Lee vs Clint Eastwood.  Epic Rap Battles of History Season 2. - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT (Apr 29, 2015)

Cleopatra VS Marilyn Monroe.  Epic Rap Battles of History Season 2. - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT (Apr 29, 2015)

Michael Jackson VS Elvis Presley.  Epic Rap Battles of History Season 2. - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## K1 (Apr 29, 2015)

My wife had me watch those princess rap battles (disney princesses)...I thought they were actually funny...The 3 above are pretty good


----------

